# taste virtuell drücken?



## Guest (11. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

kann man mit JavaScript eine Taste virtuell drücken?Also wenn man auf den Button1 drückt, dass dann virtuell die B Taste gedrückt wird oder so!


----------



## Craven (13. Jul 2004)

zum einen gibt es da die Klasse java.awt.Robot, mit der kannst Du so ziemlich alles fernsteuern, was Du möchtest.

Allerdings wird es wohl besser sein, du schreibst Dein "B" (ist wohl nur ein Beispiel) direkt dahin, wo es hin soll (JTextArea...). Oder Aber du führst die Methode direkt aus, die das "B" auslösen soll.

Craven


----------



## Beni (13. Jul 2004)

@Craven

Ist leider eine JavaScript-Frage. Da wird Java nichts nützen  :cry:


----------

